
China, U.S. to cease new tariffs and continue trade talks - tvvocold
https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d3d414f3041444d31457a6333566d54/share_p.html
======
tvvocold
Further reading: [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-01/trump-
ope...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-01/trump-opens-dinner-
china-s-xi-with-truce-in-trade-war-at-stake)

------
hkai
Just as expected, the tariffs game is just a prelude for haggling.

~~~
craftyguy
Not really. When you haggle, you don't bluff by lighting your money on fire.

~~~
duckMuppet
Although I enjoyed that comment, is really more about lighting someone else's
money on fire.

Tariffs, like taxes, adversely affect the people those who use said
commodities.

U.S. Tariffs are a tax on U.S. consumers. My guess is, in typical fashion,
politicians (all of them) are fairly well insisted from feeling the effects of
their policies. (e.g. their own healthcare, their own security detail, federal
pensions, sure pay on the 1st and 15th, job security, ...)

